# South Jersey Gamers...



## RigaMortus2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just wanted to pass this along as another good resource if you are looking for gamers in the South Jersey (Pennsauken/Cherry Hill/etc.) area:

http://dnd.meetup.com/942/


----------

